# Anyone know a source for female dwarf Gourami's?



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

jsvand5 said:


> They seem impossible to find in my area.


I always ended having to order them on-line. 

http://www.aquariumfish.net/catalog_pages/gouramis/gouramis.htm#dwarf

These guys typically have a good selection of females, haven't ordered with them often, but what I have arrived in good condition.


----------



## jsvand5 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks. I did see those, but they want $30 in shipping for the pair of fish. I guess I'll grab them if I can't find another source but tough to pay $30 to ship $14 worth of fish.


----------



## MVA (Jul 12, 2012)

Have to be lucky. Most of stores sell boys but occasionally 2 or 3 girls appear. I had this issue with pearl gouramis, bought 1 boy and 2 girls - one of them grew to be a boy later on.


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

jsvand5 said:


> Thanks. I did see those, but they want $30 in shipping for the pair of fish. I guess I'll grab them if I can't find another source but tough to pay $30 to ship $14 worth of fish.


Last time I bought females, I set up my spare 10g as a quarantine tank and bought six of 'em. Lost one in transit, kept the best two for myself and sold the rest for enough to cover the entire cost of the order.


----------



## jsvand5 (Aug 26, 2012)

That is a good plan I just don't know if there is a demand for them in my area. Do trio's work or do they do better in pairs?


----------



## ZLogic (Aug 7, 2011)

I bought 2 female dwarf gourami's from that website and they threw in a third one free. Most online sources are going to have a pretty hefty shipping cost so i wouldn't be too surprised by that.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Dwarf Gouramis are loners. They do best in singles. 
If you want to breed them do as the Betta breeders do:
Keep M & F separate and feed them the best you can (live food) until they are ready to breed. 
Put them together only long enough to breed, and monitor the tank. If he does not accept her, or if she is not ready to breed remove her right away.


----------



## aquariummom (Apr 14, 2015)

*Dwarf grouami matching*

My 2 males of three are making their nests. I have just ordered the females. Have alarge 125 gal tank, high. I will feed them up when they arrive nad hopefully I can put all into the 125. Any suggestions ? I do have an established 40 gal. Would I need to change the whole tank to fresh to use it ?


----------

